# dawn-dusk sensor



## ouch! (Jul 19, 2005)

I am trying to replace a sensor on two yard lamps that have black, white & ground wires. Both are on seperate circuits. I can only find sensors with the black, white & red wires. I have been told to cap the red and also to tie it in with the black & then attach them to the supply black but the light stays on all of the time which was the original problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

These are 120V post lamps? I've never seen a photocell with a ground wire, but I don't dispute that you might have one. I can sketch you out a diagram to use a normal photocell if that's what you're after? Be advised that some models of photocells will bring the light on for a minute when they are first powered up. After they settle down in a minute, they will operate normally. If you've been connecting the new photocell up all kinds of weird ways, I have two comments. #1- {Edited, because it might have seemed mean} and #2- you just might have fried the new photocell.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

md, do you know of any small, low V sensors?
My plan is this: Use LED lights in the soffit to shine on the columns and walls between the doors and windows. I want to place a motion detector over each door and window that would trigger only the lights to each side of that opening and maybe a nearby feature light for zone security. A small footprint and narrow detection cone is desireable. I don't like the look of the box store detectors and their wide angles cause them to be triggered by nearby trees and bushes when it's breezy, around here that is most of the time.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Isn't that extra wire for tying in an outlet?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> T I can sketch you out a diagram


What application do you do that with?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Isn't that extra wire for tying in an outlet?


I'm not sure what "extra" wire you're referring to, but no is the answer anyhow. The black and white on the sensor are hot and neutral in to the sensor. The red is "switched hot" out of the sensor when darkness is sensed. 



Teetorbilt said:


> md, do you know of any small, low V sensors?
> My plan is this: Use LED lights in the soffit to shine on the columns and walls between the doors and windows. I want to place a motion detector over each door and window that would trigger only the lights to each side of that opening and maybe a nearby feature light for zone security.


No, I am unaware of any low voltage motion sensor that would work outdoors that would suit for your application. You'd have a lot more choices by choosing a line voltage (120v) motion sensor and using it to switch the line voltage side of the transformer that feeds these low voltage lights. I don't ever provide motion sensors and strongly advise my customer's against them. In my opinion, nobody builds a decent outdoor motion sensor at any price. If they are customer provided, I install them with no warranty whatsoever. Motion sensors are a sure fire callback in my experience.



PipeGuy said:


> What application do you do that with?


Microsoft Paint.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Look for new thread.


----------

